# Who Makes Leather Flap Holsters?



## Jethro (Jan 30, 2008)

I have looked at these sites.Galco,Bianchi,Don Hume and Hunter.I tried to find Lawrence but i guess they out of business.I cannot think of any more makers.If you know more makers or someone that makes Leather Flap Holsters please let me know.


----------



## roryh23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kramer handgun leather 
www.kramerleather.com


----------



## Jethro (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks roryh23,real nice leather there at Kramer but a little pricy for me at this moment.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

El Paso Saddlery.

http://www.epsaddlery.com/


----------



## Jethro (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank's Captain Crunch i think thats the one i'll get.


----------



## gahorn (Feb 21, 2010)

*leather flap holsters*

http://www.timelyaccessories.com/Flap.html makes good leather flap holsters in the $70 range.


----------

